# Liberty roster



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I'm glad Amisha Carter made the team, I think she has good potential..I have never heard of this chick from France that made the team. maybe she is really good :whoknows: 

Loree Moore will start on the injured list, I'm anxious to see her in action.

I cant wait for the game today vs. Detroit. :clap:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So, is Detroit for real? And Cash isn't even playing, right?


----------

